
Ask HN: How would Leonardo Da Vinci be using the internet? - kfalion
(of course please replace  Da Vinci with any other creator &#x2F; thinker as needed ... Einstein was the second I would be curious about)
======
sixQuarks
There would be no Da Vinci. His attention span would be so shot by constantly
procrastinating and chasing click-bait articles, he wouldn't have time to
delve deep into anything.

~~~
coppolaemilio
And maybe even writing posts on HN/Reddit to see a number next to his username
go up.

------
jpl56
He would spend his time on Facebook

[https://images.tackk.com/mio/16358604/g34535kx/large](https://images.tackk.com/mio/16358604/g34535kx/large)

------
minimaxir
Internet trolling.

------
mbrock
Studying, finding collaborators, engaging in thoughtful discussions, sharing
ideas and work, blogging?

